# What speakers to remove going from 7.1 to 5.1



## David13067 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

I just upgraded yesterday to the RX-V663 and the 7.1 is very new to me. I know this is a stupid question to the brillaint people on this forum but you should be able to give a a good answer.

I have the Boston Acustics MCS-100 Home Theater speakers so until I can get 2 more satelite speakers I'm connected 5.1. My question is which set of speaker do I eliminate for now? The surround or rhe back speakers?

Thank you,

David


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Rx-v663*

Hi David,

This is a common question and confusing to new people in your situation. I wish receiver manufacturers would make this point much clearer in the instructions.

For a 5.1 speaker setup on a receiver capable of doing 7.1 you leave the "rear" speaker terminals empty. Even if you use the surrounds on your back wall you use the "side" surround terminals.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Rx-v663*

I'll second Tony's suggestion ....if you use a 5.1, leave the surround back empty. When you go into the main setup just tell the AVR you'll be using a 5.1 instead of 7.1 to avoid any problem with autocalibration :yes:


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Rx-v663*



> I just upgraded yesterday to the RX-V663 and the 7.1 is very new to me.


Welcome to the Shack. :wave:

I have the same receiver since December and really enjoy it. :yes:


----------



## David13067 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Rx-v663*

That's how I have it set up. Do the side speaker and back speakers produce the same sound effects? Also I have not found the option for 5.1 anywhere. It just shows the speaker locations in the manual. So far, I really like the RX-V663. The local Bestbuy in Barboursville WV has the same Samsung BD-1500 blue ray and the RX-v663 set up for the in store surround sound demo's. the only differance is they have Polk Audio tower speakers and satelites. and it sounds amazing. I wish I could afford those polk audio speakers. My Boston Aucustics aren't too bad. I just need two more.

I also have two Optical Digital audio cables on order. Is this the best to use? My DVD only has Optical and Analog out but no Digital coax.

I appreciate all the transfer of knowledge.

David


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Rx-v663*



David13067 said:


> Do the side speaker and back speakers produce the same sound effects? Also I have not found the option for 5.1 anywhere.


The rear and sides will have different information sent to them if you have them both hooked up however if your only using 5.1 the information will be sent to only the sides.


> I also have two Optical Digital audio cables on order. Is this the best to use? My DVD only has Optical and Analog out but no Digital coax.
> 
> I appreciate all the transfer of knowledge.
> 
> David


If you dont have HDMI then optical is the best.


----------



## David13067 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Rx-v663*

I am using HDMI. The optical out is for the audio. I didn't think the HDMI on the RX-V663 carried the audio. That's the way the Denon AVR-488 worked,

Thanks,
David


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Rx-v663*



David13067 said:


> I am using HDMI. The optical out is for the audio. I didn't think the HDMI on the RX-V663 carried the audio. That's the way the Denon AVR-488 worked,


HDMI carries audio/video ...maybe you need to check the setting and be sure you assign HDMI to carry the audio; there's some AVR's that you have to use HDMI and optical/coax (I think is the case with the 488) but not with RXV663 (I own RXV 2700 and the HDMI carries both audio/video).


----------



## David13067 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Rx-v663*

Thank you, 

I did not know the RX-V663 carries video and audio. So I don't need any other cables than the HDMI to connect?

Thanks,
David


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Rx-v663*

If your device you have plugged into the receiver has a HDMI out then thats all you will need.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Rx-v663*



David13067 said:


> I did not know the RX-V663 carries video and audio. So I don't need any other cables than the HDMI to connect?


Yes, just be sure to use the correct settings on the AVR and input device (DVD, Cable/SAT, etc.) to get the audio through HDMI :yes:


----------



## David13067 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Rx-v663*

Thanks,

I unpluged the analog cables last night and I have Video and Audio through the HDMI on the RX-V663.

Thanks Again..


----------



## David13067 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Rx-v663*

Does anyone have a Speaker suggestion? $1,000+ per speaker isn't reasonable for me. Polk audio gets up there pretty quick. I have the 5.1 Boston Acustics system and thought getting a couple of floor standing front speakers would be a good way to move to 7.1.

Any suggestions welcome. 

Thanks,
David


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Rx-v663*



David13067 said:


> ... I have the 5.1 Boston Acustics system and thought getting a couple of floor standing front speakers would be a good way to move to 7.1


That's a good idea ...visit Circuit City (now that they're closing maybe you can get a good deal) :yes:

What is the model of the system you have??? ...if they're small speakers, probably you'll be better buying a new system :whistling:


----------



## geniusadam (Dec 30, 2008)

Keeping the front stage consistent is a good idea, so if you think about switching the fronts and surrounds of your current package to the sides and rears of a 7.1, then you should also consider investing in a center channel along with the floorstanders.


----------



## David13067 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a Panasonic 56" rear projection LCD TV
Yamaha RX-V663
Samsung BD-1500
Boston Acustics MCS-100

I just bought the Boston Acustics around first of the year and they sound great. The Subwoofer does a grest job but I feel like I'm still missing rhe big speaker sound.

Thanks
David


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your problem may be the size of your room, How large is it?


----------



## David13067 (Jan 20, 2009)

the Room is 20' x 23' with entrance to the kitchen on one side and a opening to the otherside that leads to a middle hallway behind the system. I don't think the room is all that large. Barely big enough to use 7.1 surround.

Thx,
David


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

David13067 said:


> I have a Panasonic 56" rear projection LCD TV
> Yamaha RX-V663
> Samsung BD-1500
> Boston Acustics MCS-100
> ...


Let's see if we can improve the sound ....

Does your RXV663 let you adjust the crossover to each speaker set (front+center+surrounds) or is just one crossover for everything??? 

Are you using 80Hz as XO frequency??? ...if the answer is yes, change that to 120Hz, that's the lowest your speakers can play (if you use less than 120Hz you'll have a gap between 80Hz-120Hz).

Sub is okay, but you're missing some audio. They're rated 45Hz-180Hz, and there's some movies that have audio to around 5/10Hz, I think you'll benefit from a sub that can play to at least 20Hz.

Can you still exchange the system??? ...if you do, try to get an Onkyo (5100, 6100 or 7100) their specifications are better than the one you have and it will sound a lot better.:yes:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

David13067 said:


> the Room is 20' x 23' with entrance to the kitchen on one side and a opening to the otherside that leads to a middle hallway behind the system. I don't think the room is all that large.


That's a big space for the sub ...is rated 100 RMS, 45Hz-180Hz :yes:

My room is 9'x18'x8' closed and I was using two subs 150RMS each and 35Hz-180Hz, definetelly I think you need a bigger sub :hide:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

salvasol said:


> That's a big space for the sub ...is rated 100 RMS, 45Hz-180Hz :yes:
> 
> My room is 9'x18'x8' closed and I was using two subs 150RMS each and 35Hz-180Hz, definetelly I think you need a bigger sub :hide:


I agree, Thats a very large space for those speakers and the sub. Not to mention is almost a perfect square.
You need to look at at least getting a better sub if you really want to have that punch your missing.

My room is 16'x 37' and I have a quite a big sub and it works very hard to fill the space.


----------



## David13067 (Jan 20, 2009)

My sub doesn't sound bad. I have hardwood floors and the Boston Acustics Sub pushes down.


----------



## Pinhead-227 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Rx-v663*



salvasol said:


> That's a good idea ...visit Circuit City (now that they're closing maybe you can get a good deal) :yes:
> 
> What is the model of the system you have??? ...if they're small speakers, probably you'll be better buying a new system :whistling:


DO NOT go to Circuit City if you're trying to get a good deal!! LOOK HERE for why you don't want to buy at CC!!!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Rx-v663*



Pinhead-227 said:


> DO NOT go to Circuit City if you're trying to get a good deal!!


That's true ...and most companies do the same (that's why is a good idea to check prices to know when is a good deal or not), I always make a joke: 50% off of the 100% increase :yes:

Also, most sales are finals ...but let's say if the speaker cost $300 and he can get it for 1/3 I think is a good deal :bigsmile: ...I'm a bargain hunter, that's why I always go to BestBuy and other stores at least once a week to know the prices and to be prepared for a real good deal (I got my Yamaha RXV 2700 for $399.99, regular price $1200 at that time) :whistling:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

David13067 said:


> My sub doesn't sound bad. I have hardwood floors and the Boston Acustics Sub pushes down.


45Hz is no where near low enough to reproduce what you really want. Movie soundtracks go well below that. A down firing sub wont improve how well it preforms other than giving you a little more at the lower end of its range and it only goes down to 45Hz.


----------



## David13067 (Jan 20, 2009)

Stopped by Circuit City last night just to look and they have my Boston Acoustic 5.1 speakers list for $599.00 and discounted 539.00 and they have substituted the Center channel with a much smaller Boston Acoustic center channel about a fouth the size. That not much of a discount to be out of box and a broken up set.

Don't Buy from Curcuit City.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

David13067 said:


> Stopped by Circuit City last night just to look and they have my Boston Acoustic 5.1 speakers list for $599.00 and discounted 539.00 and they have substituted the Center channel with a much smaller Boston Acoustic center channel about a fouth the size. That not much of a discount to be out of box and a broken up set.
> 
> Don't Buy from Curcuit City.


:blink:

So, What speakers are you planning to remove from a 7.1 to 5.1??? ...I didn't see it in your post.

Or was this a rant about CC??? :huh:


----------

